# Spieletest - Wolfenstein



## Administrator (19. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,692945


----------



## Fyrex (19. August 2009)

Es wurde einiges mehr zensiert als nur die Symbole. Hier ein kleiner Auszug:

Folgende Inhalte nur in der uncut Version:
1.) die neueste Body-Dismemberment Technik
2.) Blutspritzer werden  angezeigt
3.) Blutflecken an den Wänden, Böden, etc. werden angezeigt
4.) alle Ragdoll Effekte enthalten
5.) die komplette Symbolik des 2ten Weltkrieges ist vorhanden


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. August 2009)

wiso sind fast alle spiele kurz vor schluß immer schlechter......hätte nie gedacht dass wolfenstein n 80 wird.......vllt doch mal anschauen bevor es aus Läden genommen wird^^

übrigens würde ich syncro zu negative punkte tun wenn sie grad noch passabel is


----------



## Vidaro (19. August 2009)

werd es mir dennoch importieren auch wenn nur die symbolig und co fehlen!
trägt ja doch etwas zu der atmo bei wenn auch nur sehr wenig!


----------



## Cromox (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Wieso sind die Userkommentare gegenüber 80er Wertung so schlecht?
85 ist immer noch eine sehr gute Wertung. 
Passabel heißt auch nicht schlecht, sondern einfach nur solide.

@topic: Ich werds mir evtl. kaufen wenn ich mir ein paar Tests zum Multiplayermodis durchgelesen habe.


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

"Was mich an Wolfenstein besonders freut, ist die
Tatsache, dass die amerikanischen Entwickler auf unnötige Gewaltexzesse
verzichten und weltweit nur eine einzige Version auf den Markt bringen."

da habe ich aber ganz andere videos gesehn da flogen abgeschossene köpfe und arme durch die gegend


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Nazi sells?

Hier les ich "Kann der Nazi-Shooter überzeugen?"
Auf Gamestar.de steht:  "Intro-Video des Nazi-Shooters"

Ist das etwa ein echtes Sub-Genre oder versucht man mit den vier Buchstaben mehr Klicks zu generieren?




> Die rund 55 Euro für Wolfenstein sind in jedem Fall gut investiert.


Interessant, ist das bereits die Activision-Preiserhöhung? Bin gespannt, wie es sich damit verkauft.


----------



## To-be-Loved (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Über das Wort "Nazi-Shooter" musste ich mich auch gerade stark wundern....

Sowie über den Waffennamen "Leichenfaust 44" 
Das ist der bescheuertste Name für eine Waffe, den ich JEMALS gehört hab.


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Stand nicht heute morgen in einer News daß der Test erst übermorgen hier auftaucht???


----------



## stockduck (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Wollt ich auch gerade sagen


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Das Groteske dabei ist, dass die deutsche Version für 55-60 Euro verkauft wird, geschnitten ist und die englische Version ungeschnitten und deutlich billiger. Da weiß ich ja schon welche ich nehmen werde *g*

Achja, was mir bei dem Test noch fehlt: Welcher Kopierschutz wird verwendet?

Zum Thema Wertung: 85 ist doch eine richtig gute Wertung. Der Vorgänger hat damals 86 bekommen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war also eine ähnliche Wertung.


----------



## oceano (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Wieso sind die Userkommentare gegenüber 80er Wertung so schlecht?
> 85 ist immer noch eine sehr gute Wertung.


Find die Wertung erstaunlich gut. Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mit gerechnet. Der gute Blazkowicz scheints also noch voll drauf zu haben


----------



## lenymo (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Zitat:
> Zitat:Interessant, ist das bereits die Activision-Preiserhöhung? Bin gespannt, wie es sich damit verkauft.


Ich wette bei den namhaften Spielereihen werden die Spieler einfach die Zähne zusammenbeißen und den Preis dann doch wenn auch widerwillig zahlen. Gut vielleicht wird sich der eine oder andere Spieler mehr das Spiel aus dem Web ziehen aber im Großen und Ganzen wird wohl was bei der Erhöhung rausspringen.


----------



## Blackout (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Groteske dabei ist, dass die deutsche Version für 55-60 Euro verkauft wird, geschnitten ist und die englische Version ungeschnitten und deutlich billiger. Da weiß ich ja schon welche ich nehmen werde *g*


   Ich hab grad 3 Stück bei Amazon.co.uk bestellt.
Die Versandkosten teile ich mir mit meinen beiden Freunden und so zahlt jeder nur 33,22€ (!)

Das sind 23€ weniger als für die auf den deutschen Markt angepasste Version!


----------



## hornboy (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

securom ist kopierschutz.
dachte schon dass das game nicht schlecht wird. ist ja immerhin ein wolfenstein 
und der name hält weiterhin wofür er steht: gute shooter.


----------



## STF (19. August 2009)

*AW: retoohS-izaN*

@ Vordack & stockduck:

Mir war auch so dass erst Freitag der Test veröffentlicht werden dürfte:


> *Den großen PC Games-Test zu Wolfenstein dürfen wir erst am Freitag, 21.
> August veröffentlichen. Um 00:01 Uhr können Sie lesen, was der Shooter
> spielerisch zu bieten hat.*


http://www.pcgames.de/aid,692851/Wolfenstein-im-Test-Hardware-Check-und-Ausblick/PC/News/

Die Überschrift (retoohS-izaN) finde ich auch sinnlos. 
Das Wort "Wolfenstein" sollte doch eigentlich klarstellen um was es geht.

PS: das mit der "Mini-Open World: Isenstadt" verwirrt mich irgendwie...
Muss ich wohl nochmal bei anderen Tests nachlesen.


----------



## Frank-Foster (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Man bekommt die UNCUT Version (dt.Untertitel) bei Amazon UK für 31.76 Pfund (inkl.Postgebüren), falls man eine Kreditkarte besitzt. Käufertests bei: Gamesonly.at.


----------



## hexahate-com (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

... wenn das Game nach 86a StGB relevant ist, würde ich von Sammel-Importen absehen, ...


----------



## tastenklopper (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ohne ausschweifende Gewaltexzesse und ohne brutale Sterbe-Animationen???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_pwTxX0o_A - Man kann Köpfe abschießen, man sieht Blutfontänen und die Sterbanimation bei 2:54 ist auch nicht gerade geschmackvoll.
Das alles ist in der deutschen Fassung enthalten?


----------



## Rabowke (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.08.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, was mir bei dem Test noch fehlt: Welcher Kopierschutz wird verwendet?


Activision verwendet fast ausschließlich SecuROM, also gehe ich mit 90% Sicherheit von aus, dass auch Wolfenstein SecuROM einsetzt.

Aber ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob mit oder ohne Onlineaktivierung oder gar Aktivierungslimit.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

RtCW hat mir richtig gefallen (im SP und MP), aber beim aktuellen Wolfenstein will der Funke der Begeisterung anhand der ganzen Videos und Bilder nicht so recht überspringen. Die Videos sehen spielerisch monoton und gewalttätig aus. Wirkt auf mich wie ein typisches Kiddy-Gore-Game. "_LOL Alda! Guck mal! Ich hab dem Kraut mit dem Gewehr die Murmel von den Schultern geball0rt - samt Helm!_". Generell habe ich die Befürchtung, dass das Spiel ein typischer Raven-Shooter im Stil von Q4 wird. Irgendwie ganz nett, aber irgendwie auch gänzlich überflüssig. Bei mir erhärtet sich der Verdacht, dass Raven mit Elite Force 1 den letzten Meilenstein der Firmengeschichte geschaffen hat, und der Rest irgendwie auf durchschnittlichem Niveau (oder Niewo) dahindümpelt. Ich werde versuchen mir live ein Bild vom neuen Wolfenstein zu machen, aber 55 Euro ist mir das bisher ganz sicher nicht wert. Eher unverbindliche 5,50 Euro für die Leihversion aus der Videothek.

Regards, eX!


----------



## sularko (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



hexahate-com schrieb:


> ... wenn das Game nach 86a StGB relevant ist, würde ich von Sammel-Importen absehen, ...


 
Guter gedanke! Ich glaube aber, bei 3 stück wird nicht gleich die Kripo klingeln!

Ich werde auch eine sammelbestellung mit 3 Freunden machen. Ich freu mich bolle auf das Game.


----------



## Lurelein (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ein typischer Raven Shooter im stil von Q4?

Immer her damit! Gibt nix besseres als ID/Raven Software Shooter.


----------



## STF (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> RtCW hat mir richtig gefallen (im SP und MP), aber beim aktuellen Wolfenstein will der Funke der Begeisterung anhand der ganzen Videos und Bilder nicht so recht überspringen. Die Videos sehen spielerisch monoton und gewalttätig aus. Wirkt auf mich wie ein typisches Kiddy-Gore-Game. "_LOL Alda! Guck mal! Ich hab dem Kraut mit dem Gewehr die Murmel von den Schultern geball0rt - samt Helm!_". Generell habe ich die Befürchtung, dass das Spiel ein typischer Raven-Shooter im Stil von Q4 wird. Irgendwie ganz nett, aber irgendwie auch gänzlich überflüssig. Bei mir erhärtet sich der Verdacht, dass Raven mit Elite Force 1 den letzten Meilenstein der Firmengeschichte geschaffen hat, und der Rest irgendwie auf durchschnittlichem Niveau (oder Niewo) dahindümpelt. Ich werde versuchen mir live ein Bild vom neuen Wolfenstein zu machen, aber 55 Euro ist mir das bisher ganz sicher nicht wert. Eher unverbindliche 5,50 Euro für die Leihversion aus der Videothek.
> 
> Regards, eX!


   Hmm... laut dem Test hier sollen ja solche expliziten Gewaltdarstellungen (in der dt. Version) nicht vorkommen.
Wenn dir der Rest zusagt könntest du ja zur lokalisierten Fassung greifen, die Syncro soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein. Ob es nun wirklich Unterschiede bei der Darstellung der Gewalt gibt, da wird ja immer noch gestritten.
Mal sehen was die Schnittberichte dazu schreiben...

Ich werde es mir jedenfalls sowieso erst mal ausleihen und bei gefallen auf ein Schnäppchen bzw. die Budget-Version warten.

Vom Gore mal abgesehen, finde ich das gezeigte eigentlich nicht schlecht und es erinnert mich auch ein wenig an Bioshock. Trotzdem bilde ich mir mein Urteil erst nach meinem eigenen Test.


----------



## Drag (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

solange die das Game nicht verboten haben ist es kein problem. Gibt ja auch genug Filme wie die Indy Trilogie(im vierten gibts keine Nazi) mit gewissen Symbolik, und die kann man auch so kaufen und sind auch noch ab 12 oder noch drunter


----------



## hexahate-com (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Film und Spiel - Filme gelten als Kunst und daher dürfen dort entsprechende Symbole auftauchen bzw. gezeigt werden.

Bei Spielen ist das nicht so und daher waren unzensierte Wolfenstein-Games schon immer nach 86a relevant. Und wenn man mehr als eins davon importiert - was bei einem Einzelstück zum privaten Gebrauch erlaubt wäre - könnte einem rein rechtlich ein Handel mit diesem Material unterstellt werden. Und das ist eben nach § 86a StGB verboten. Gewisse Runen und Zeichen sind in D halt immer noch extrem sensibel und das geht über die normale Zensur hinaus.

Ist ja nur 'n Tipp, ...


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (19. August 2009)

Wolfenstein kann nicht überzeugen !



Im Gegenteil, ich schließe mich dazu der
Meinung von David Cage (Entwicklungschef bei Heavy Rain) an.


Zitat: " Spiele sind noch immer so primitiv wie
            Pornos."

www.heise.de/newsticker/David-Cage-Spiele-sind-noch-immer-so-primitiv-wie-Pornos--/meldung/143713


----------



## KAEPS133 (19. August 2009)

So ich hab meine Version grade vor mir liegen. Nix da 55€. Ich hab hier im Laden (ein Expert) Schlappe 39€ bezahlt. Naja dafür war bei der ersten Version die DVD gesplittert aber die 2. Klappt jetzt. bin echt mal gespannt. Ich hätte halt nur gerne die uncut.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



STF schrieb:


> die Syncro soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein.


   Das wurde von der Presse schon über viele Spiele gesagt, bei denen ich nur kopfschüttelnd vor den Lautsprechern saß. Wenn es um deutschsprachige Vertonung geht, gibt man sich hierzulande schon mit halbwegs erträglicher Voiceperformance zufrieden. Sowas würde bei der Originalversion nur schwer durch die Qualitätssicherung kommen. Wenn bei einer Lokalisierung irgendwo gespart wird, dann meistens bei der Vertonung. 

Und dass die deutsche Fassung des Spiels abgesehen von der Symbolik ungeschnitten ist, wage ich mal ganz stark zu bezweifeln. 

SSA


----------



## RapidezZ (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Na hoffentlich hat Raven es nicht wieder so verhauen wie bei Q4... is schon Schade was sie aus der guten Serie gemacht hatten.


----------



## Cornholio04 (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

"Was mich an Wolfenstein besonders freut, ist die Tatsache, dass die
amerikanischen Entwickler auf unnötige Gewaltexzesse verzichten und
weltweit nur eine einzige Version auf den Markt bringen – von den für
Deutschland entfernten Runen und Symbolen einmal abgesehen."

Ähemm, also also, daß nenn ich mal mieße Recherche. Lieber Redakteur die Deutsche Version ist bei weitem nicht nur um die Nazi-Symbolik beschnitten( über Sinn und Unsinn könnte man streiten). Nein, es wurde fast jegliche Gewaltdarstellung entfernt. In der ungeschnittenen Fassung kann man Köpfe platzen laßen, Körperteile abtrennen etc. etc.. Also kann man nicht behaupten die Entwickler verzichteten auf Gewaltexzesse, ganz im Gegenteil!
In Österreich bekommt man eine absolut ungeschnittene deutsche Fassung(deren import nicht legal ist - wobei das, den Umstand betrachtet, daß Hitler Österreicher war, doch seltsam erscheint - warum dürfen die das alles sehen und wir armen Deutschen werden davor bewahrt?)

Als Redakteur einer großen Spielezeitschrift, sollte man sich doch wohl besser informieren. Vor allem da ich ein Abo von Ihrer Zeitschrift  beziehe und somit dies durchaus erwarte.

Grüße

Cornhlio


----------



## Blackout (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Warum ist der Import aus Österreich nicht legal?


----------



## Cornholio04 (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



Blackout schrieb:


> Warum ist der Import aus Österreich nicht legal?


   Nur bei Wolfenstein, da es die Nazisymbolik enthält. Ist Verfassungswidrig wenn ich nicht irre - nicht wegen der Gewaltdarstellung. 
Andere Spiele kannst Du uncut bestellen, dieses sicher auch. Ich glaube nicht, daß der Versandhandel sich darum schert - er verdient ja und merken tuts im Normalfall ja auch niemand.


----------



## excitusz (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Oh man PCGAMES, schlimmer als die Bild. 
Wie kann man in der Heute Politisch 
Feindlichen Spiele Politik eine überschrift 
schreiben wie Nazi-Shooter ..........


Zum einem ist es kein Nazi Shooter sondern 
eher ein Ego Shooter und zum zweiter mehr ein 
Fantasy Game wo zwar Nazis vorkommen, aber 
es hirbei sich eher um eine Anti Nazi Spiel geht 
.  würde ich euer Chef sein, dann würden 
schon längst einige Redakteure ne Kündigung 
bekommen, wenn möglich sogar fristlos.

Das ist so als würde Mercedes oder ein BMW 
Mitarbeiter in einer Zeitung schreiben, unsere 
autos sind schön teuer schnell, aber wenns mit 
200kmh knallt dann sind die genau so platt wie 
alle anderen autos. Da würde so einer niemals 
mehr nen job bei seiner firma bekommen.


----------



## Kulin (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Das wichtigste an RtCW war damals der Multiplayer. Gibts denn dazu garnix im Test oder folgt der später?


----------



## White-Devil (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



Blackout schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Groteske dabei ist, dass die deutsche Version für 55-60 Euro verkauft wird, geschnitten ist und die englische Version ungeschnitten und deutlich billiger. Da weiß ich ja schon welche ich nehmen werde *g*
> ...


   also ich bin ja immernoch der meinung, dass wenn man die preise senken würde mehr spiele verkaufen und im endeffekt mehr umsatz machen würde... und mit hören preisen eher das gegenteil erreicht... vor allem wo es so viele gute spiele, die nicht mehr ganz nagelneu sind, zum lowbudgetpreis gibt...




tastenklopper schrieb:


> Ohne ausschweifende Gewaltexzesse und ohne brutale Sterbe-Animationen???
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_pwTxX0o_A - Man kann Köpfe abschießen, man sieht Blutfontänen und die Sterbanimation bei 2:54 ist auch nicht gerade geschmackvoll.
> Das alles ist in der deutschen Fassung enthalten?


   gewaltexzesse? das ist realitätsnahe darstellung... 

aber ich finde irgendwie wirkt das spiel etwas comichaft... schade, ich dachte eigentlich das die spiele mit der zeit, von der grafik her, immer realistischer werden... warum haben denn so viele neue spiele diesen comicstyle???


----------



## RapidezZ (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



excitusz schrieb:


> Oh man PCGAMES, schlimmer als die Bild.
> Wie kann man in der Heute Politisch
> Feindlichen Spiele Politik eine überschrift
> schreiben wie Nazi-Shooter ..........
> ...


   ich glaube, ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst... war aber nicht einfach das heraus zu finden   
wenn
ich deine Zeilen richtig interpretiere muss ich dir eingeschränkt Recht
geben - die Überschrift Nazi-Shooter ist wirklich nicht so passend und
klug gewählt.

Einerseits denke ich mir, würde ich es als
Redakteur genau so machen, da die Klicks damit garantiert sind -
andererseits frage ich mich, ob das beim Titel "Wolfenstein" Not tut,
sich auf ein so niedriges Niveau herabzubegeben, da Gamer bei diesem
Namen vermutlich sowieso auf den Artikel klicken würden.


----------



## White-Devil (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



Kulin schrieb:


> Das wichtigste an RtCW war damals der Multiplayer. Gibts denn dazu garnix im Test oder folgt der später?


   steht doch da: "Hinzu kommt ein dickes Mehrspielerpaket, das wir aber mit unserer Vorabversion noch nicht testen konnten."

erst lesen, dann posten...


----------



## KAEPS133 (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

So hab mal bisschen gespielt und muss sagen ... GEIL! Macht echt mega laune. Das einzige das nervt ist, das die Schnitte in der dt. Version doch teils stark auffallen. So haben die gegner kurz nach dem Kugeleintritt an der Stelle rote flecken, die aber bevor die dann umfallen wieder weg"ploppen". Ansonsten sehr gute Retro shooter. Einen "Crash" hatte ich jetzt...irgendeinfehler mit dem Laden der Map ... die console vom spiel ging auf und hat lauter Errors angezeigt ?! Naja Grafik ist auf höge mit Far Cry 1/ Half Life 2. Und leider sind im MP noch keine Server zu fingen ?!


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

far cry1? das wäre ja schon echt uhralt...
es gibt schon ein ersten patch vielleicht bekommst dann keine abstürze mehr


----------



## RapidezZ (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Wie ich dynamische Lebensenergie hasse...


----------



## AzraelSEt (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Hab das Game gestern abgeholt und gute 6 Stunden gespielt (nach dem ein oder anderen Windoof Problem) und muss auch sagen:

GEIL

Kaufts euch! Wenn dann aber die UK oder US Version!
Ich hab mir hier in New York die US Version geholt und bin sehr zufrieden! Deutsches Menü und deutsche Untertitel sind auch in der US Version vorhanden!!!!!

1 noch: die meisten Synchronsprecher sind Deutsche die englisch sprechen, urkomisch!!!
und die verwenden zwischendurch immer deutsche Worte wie "Sehr schön" oder "Gut"
Passt echt gut!


----------



## Alexander0673 (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Na toll währe schöhn wenn es Laufen würde bei mir Startet das Spiel garnicht bekomme gleich ne Fehler Meldung Problem festgestellt muß beendet werden. bin nicht der einzige mit dem Problem gibt aber noch keine Lösung laut Activision,erscheinungs Termin in Deutschlan eigentlich erst am 21.8.


----------



## KAEPS133 (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



USS-VOYAGER schrieb:


> far cry1? das wäre ja schon echt uhralt...
> es gibt schon ein ersten patch vielleicht bekommst dann keine abstürze mehr


Ich hab den Patch schon drauf .. hab es ohne Patch noch nicht mal gestartet^^
Aber wer absolut Grafikgeil ist der finden an Wolfenstein keinen Gefallen ... paar nette Effecte aber viel zu schwache Texturen und alles sieht sehr eckig aus. Man sieht einfach diese Typische IDTech 4 Grafik daraus... Sieht alles genauso künstlich/Plastikspielzeugmäßig aus wie bei Q4 oder Doom 3. Das find ich einfach schade .... da wäre eindeutig mehr drin gewesen. Dafür stimmt aber der Spielspaß.. und das ist es ja was zählt.

Sieht irgendeiner von euch vll eine MP Server? Ich nicht ?!


----------



## STF (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Es wäre sehr nett wenn der Redakteur/Tester mal auf die angesprochenen/kritisierten Punkte hier im Thread eingehen würde.
Aber ich vermute da kommt mal wieder gar nichts.


----------



## totman (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Wie ich dynamische Lebensenergie hasse...


Ganz genau und daran ist Call of Duty schuld   
Ich will lieber Medpacks


----------



## DerEvil (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

also ich denk auch, dass in der deutschen Version wieder deutlich gekürzt wurde.
Habe mir gerade mal paar Gameplayvideos der engl. Version angeschaut und da fließt schon einiges an Blut bzw. abgetrennte Körperteile etc.


----------



## RapidezZ (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

80-90% bedeutete bei der PCGames mal, dass das Spiel nicht nur für Liebhaber des Genres durchaus Unterhaltungswert besitzt... 
Ich bin Liebhaber des Genres und bisher ist das Spiel für mich eher eine Geduldsprobe denn Entertainment - oder liegt das gerade daran, dass ich Fan des Genres bin? ...


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



totman schrieb:


> > Wie ich dynamische Lebensenergie hasse...
> 
> 
> Ganz genau und daran ist Call of Duty schuld
> Ich will lieber Medpacks


   Eben. Schade das es keine Medpacks gibt.Stirbt im Shootergenre immer mehr aus.
Denn das gehört auch zu einem Oldschool Shooter.
Wie schön war das bei MOHAA und Co. 

Aber ich bin überrascht ds es doch so gewertet wurde.Habe es selbst noch nicht gepsielt aber dachte es wird eher
schlechter.


----------



## Postal-Dude (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

 Klingt doch mal gut 

Werde die USVersion ma anzoggn, gibts da ne Demo?


----------



## Birdy84 (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> totman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Wie ich dynamische Lebensenergie hasse...
> ...


   Diese automatische Heilung ändert ganz drastisch den Spielablauf und den Spielfluss. Durch die Regeneration spielt man viel unvorsichtiger und damit unrealistischer, weil es nicht so schlimm ist getroffen zu werden. Es gibt keine Situationen mehr, wo man mit 10HP durch das Level rennt und sich richtig anstrengen muss. Dadurch wird der Spielverlauf aber auch flüssiger und die Konsoleros sind mangels Quicksave Funktion nicht so am kotzen. Ich find Medipacks auch besser, BF: Bad Company hat die Misere mit der selbst wiederaufladenden Spritze sehr gut gelöst.


----------



## RapidezZ (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich lass es für heute gut sein.
Zum einen wegen der puren Langeweile, zum anderen wegen der Frustration darüber, dass Raven nach Quake nun auch Wolfenstein verhunzt hat.


----------



## tastenklopper (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich werde mir demnächst Wolfenstein auch noch zulegen. Den Vorgänger habe ich mit Begeisterung gespielt und ich will sehen, wie Raven die Reihe fortführt. Ich steh auf Oldschool-Shooter.

Aber ich bin kein Fan der automatischen Heilung:  So geht viel Nervenkitzel und Anspannung flöten.  Das ist einfach nicht mehr Oldschool.   

Hoffentlich gibt es Quicksave.


----------



## RapidezZ (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Konnte kein Quicksave entdecken   
Noch so´n Unding, dass sich durchzusetzen scheint  
ich mags lieber knacken-hart, mit Quicksave und medipacks
als
zu einfach, mit Checkpoints und lächerlich schneller Regeneration
Spiel auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 3 von 4 und bin bisher 2mal gestorben:
1. War zu faul ner Granate auszuweichen, weil dachte mir, dass sich meine Lebensenergie innerhalb der nächsten 3 Sekunden eh wieder aufläd
2. Hab den Schleiermodus deaktiviert, als ich in ner Wand Stand, woraufhin ich natürlich von der Wand zerquetscht wurde
Innerhalb eines spannenden Gefechtes bin ich noch nicht draufgegangen [edit: wie denn auch, gab bisher keins     ] , auch nicht weil ich zu unvorsichtig war - dabei renn ich stumpf durch die Gegend und den Gegnern auch des öfteren direkt in die Arme, weil ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht wirklich ernst nehme.
Ich versuch mich morgen noch mal an dem Spiel, Hoffe es wird schwieriger,spannender, atmosphärischer und abwechselungsreicher


----------



## santaclaus333 (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

Warum schreibt ihr solchen Käse? In der dv von Wolfenstein fehlen auch abtrennbare Gliedmaßen.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



tastenklopper schrieb:


> Aber ich bin kein Fan der automatischen Heilung:  So geht viel Nervenkitzel und Anspannung flöten.  Das ist einfach nicht mehr Oldschool.
> 
> Hoffentlich gibt es Quicksave.


   Lustig. Erst über Autoheal meckern und dann Quicksave verlangen. Wenn man nach jedem zweiten erledigten Gegner F5 drückt und beim kleinsten Kratzer gleich F9 um die Stelle nochmal zu spielen geht kein Nervenkitzel und keine Anspannung verloren? Das ist dann Oldschool? 

SSA


----------



## Birdy84 (19. August 2009)

*AW:*



SoSchautsAus schrieb:


> Lustig. Erst über Autoheal meckern und dann Quicksave verlangen. Wenn man nach jedem zweiten erledigten Gegner F5 drückt und beim kleinsten Kratzer gleich F9 um die Stelle nochmal zu spielen geht kein Nervenkitzel und keine Anspannung verloren? Das ist dann Oldschool?


   Ja.   Immerhin kann man sich es selbst aussuchen, wann/ ob man speichert.


----------



## KAEPS133 (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Was mir grade aufgefallen ist und was ziemlich nervend ist (und todbringend für den MP wenn dann mal ein Server da wäre) ist die Kollisionsabfrage der Geschosse. Mir ist es jetzt mehrmals passiert das ich z.B. an einer Treppe gehockt habe und schräg über die Wand (die die parallel der Treppe läuft) die Gegner bearbeiten wollte. Dazu kam ich aber leider nie da über besagter Mauer noch eine ca 30 cm hohe unsichtbare Mauer ist an der Kugeln hängen bleiben und kleine Staubwolken auftauchen. Wenn das so im MP ist und nicht schnellstens via Patch gebessert wird dann ist der MP eine Todgeburt.

Wo ich grabe bei MP bin ... warum finde ich keine Server?! Ist das bei euch auch so? 

Und warum zur hölle will auf einmal Xfire Ingame das spiel nicht mehr lieb haben ?!


----------



## Commander-Cleaner (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Warum schreibt ihr solchen Käse? In der dv von Wolfenstein fehlen auch abtrennbare Gliedmaßen.



Jo klar, das will ich doch hoffen. Das konnte ja man im Vorfeld überal lesen, dass in der deutschen version das abtrennen von gliedmassen nicht möglich ist. Genauso wie Hakenkreuze, die sind ebenfalls in der deutschen Version nicht vorhanden.

Darum kauft man sich ja die englische Version.....


----------



## KAEPS133 (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Kann es sein das es bei Wolfenstein so ist wie bei Quake 4 damals?! Das die deutsche Version nicht mit der uncut im mp zusammen funktionieren? Hab jetzt von einem Kupel die Uncut DVD geholt, damit installiert aber mit meiner DVD und Key gespielt und hatte aufeinmal ein paar wenige Server...

Aber so überragend ist der MP nicht. Viel zu kleine Maps und nur 12 Spieler max. Da fehlt irgendwo die Motivation weiter zu Spielen. Vorallem weil man im MP irgendwie läuft wie auf Kleister. Oder ist das wieder nur bei mir der Fall?


----------



## Blackout (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Das du keine Server findest, sollte eigentlich daran liegen das der Master Server erst am 21ten online geht... am Release Tag.


----------



## akart (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

SİEHT İRGEND WİE SCHEİ..E AUS


----------



## drkananga (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

sieht sche***e aus, multiplayer ist schrott...85% ?
hahahaha


----------



## stockduck (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Hihi...

"Alpha-Wolf" anstelle von "General"


----------



## bumi (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



drkananga schrieb:


> sieht sche***e aus, multiplayer ist schrott...85% ?
> hahahaha


   Ich finds mal wieder amüsant wie das Spiel bei einigen bereits unten durch ist, weil es nicht die grafische Qualität eines Crysis oder eines U3E-Titels besitzt. Aber ich spar mir jetzt den Spruch, dass Grafik nicht alles ist. Ich finde, dass der Titel alles andere als schlecht aussieht. Natürlich sind die Texturen hier und da etwas weniger detailliert als in anderen Titeln, aber alles in allem schauts doch hübsch aus. Nette Lichteffekte, genügend Polygone, flüssige Animationen - ist doch alles im akzeptablen Rahmen  :-o 
Des weiteren bietet Wolfenstein gewohnte Shooterkost ohne sich gross von der Masse abzuheben, aber auch ohne ernste Schwächen. Ein Titel muss nicht immer "boah ey geil ey fett ey, blingbling" aussehen um begeistern zu können. Ich erinnere da nur an Titel wie The Suffering, die schon bei Erscheinen nicht zur Topliga gehörten und trotzdem mit einer wunderbaren Atmosphäre und ordentlichem gameplay aufwarten konnten. Wenn man sich solche "schwächeren" Titel nicht ansieht, verpasst man IMO sehr viel Spielspass.
Aber einmal mehr ist Grafik eben nicht alles... oh, jetzt hab ich's ja doch gesagt    

Aber die Aussage "Multiplayer ist Schrott" find ich wirklich gut. Das ist fundiert, das hat Hand und Fuss und wurde mit zahlreichen Argumenten unterstrichen. Das sind genau die Statements, die eine Diskussion immer wieder in die richtigen Bahnen lenken und neue Denkanstösse geben


----------



## grayalla (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Schlecht recherchiert, Schwächen des Spiels schön geredet, leere Marketingphrasen im Text verwendet - ein typischer Jürgen-Krauß-Test ohne jeglichen Wert für den Leser. Quo vadis, PC Games?


----------



## mrbungle-I (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Also Grafik muss schon Top sein, denn 

es ist ein Shooter,
kommt von id/raven
 
Da gibts eigentlich keine Diskussion.


----------



## Morathi (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich hab nu ein paar Stündchen gespielt (6 meine ich) und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Wolfenstein durchaus Spaß macht. Das einzige, was mir wirklich etwas ärgerlich aufstößt, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Spiel auf dem Schwersten und hab bisher glaub 3x ins Gras gebissen...das liegt jedoch weniger an der Autoheilung als vielmehr an strunzdoofen Gegnern, die einen durch Mauern zwar sehen können aber nicht checken, dass man da nich durchschießen kann sowie deren Unvermögen, ein Scheunentor zu treffen...
Das Gameplay macht wirklich Spaß und ist mit dem Medaillon meiner Meinung nach auch gut umgesetzt. Drumrum ist eine nette Story aufgebaut, die regelmäßig in Gesprächen weitergeführt wird (wodurch man auch die nächsten Aufträge bekommt). Auch die leichten Rollenspielanleihen im Sinne von Waffenupgrades machen sich eigentlich sehr gut im Spiel.
Die Grafik mag keine Konkurrenz zu Crysis sein, aber sie ist technisch akzeptabel und wirkt sehr stimmungsvoll.

Soviel dazu von meiner Seite...


----------



## JuergenKrauss (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

_"Das wichtigste an RtCW war damals der Multiplayer. Gibts denn dazu garnix im Test oder folgt der später?"_

-> Steht im Artikel: Wir konnten mit unserer Vorabversion den Mehrspielermodus noch nicht testen. 


_"Zum einem ist es kein Nazi Shooter sondern 
eher ein Ego Shooter und zum zweiter mehr ein 
Fantasy Game wo zwar Nazis vorkommen, aber 
es hirbei sich eher um eine Anti Nazi Spiel geht 
.  würde ich euer Chef sein, dann würden 
schon längst einige Redakteure ne Kündigung 
bekommen, wenn möglich sogar fristlos.

Das ist so als würde Mercedes oder ein BMW 
Mitarbeiter in einer Zeitung schreiben, unsere 
autos sind schön teuer schnell, aber wenns mit 
200kmh knallt dann sind die genau so platt wie 
alle anderen autos. Da würde so einer niemals 
mehr nen job bei seiner firma bekommen."_

-> Weder verstehe ich den Vergleich noch das Problem (noch sehe ich einen Grund für meine fristlose Kündigung  ) "Nazi-Shooter" ist lediglich eine (imho treffende) Beschreibung für das Spiel. Man kann sich darunter etwas vorstellen und jeder weiß, was gemeint ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


-> Zu dem Problem mit der deutschen Version: Es tut mir wirklich leid und mich ärgert es ziemlich, dass dieser Punkt im Heft offensichtlich falsch dargestellt ist. Wir haben uns mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeit auf die Aussagen des Publishers verlassen, die sich hinterher als nicht korrekt erwiesen. Das ist ärgerlich (für Leser wie Redakteur), kommt aber leider hin und wieder vor. Richtig müsste es lauten: "Wolfenstein verzichtet in der deutschen Version auf die Exekution von Zivilisten, das Abtrennen von Körperteilen und auf verfassungsfeindliche Symbole." Wie gesagt: Sorry dafür.


_"BF: Bad Company hat die Misere mit der selbst wiederaufladenden Spritze sehr gut gelöst."_

-> Das sehe ich anders. Richtig, das Fehlen von Medpacks ändert das Spielverhalten, gerade bei Bad Company hat es mich aber gestört, dass ich alle paar Meter anhalten und mich selbst heilen musste. Wenn ich mich sowieso regenerieren kann, warum nicht automatisch? Das ist aber wirklich Geschmackssache.

_
"sieht sche***e aus, multiplayer ist schrott...85% ?"_

-> Grafik fließt nur in die Wertung ein, wenn sie den Spielspaß stört (oder extrem fördert <- das ist mir aber bisher noch nicht untergekommen). Die ist bei Wolfenstein nicht sonderlich prickelnd, die Inszenierung macht aber alles wieder wett. Außerdem: Einzel- und Mehrspielerteil werden getrennt gewertet.


_"Schlecht recherchiert, Schwächen des Spiels
schön geredet, leere Marketingphrasen im Text verwendet - ein typischer
Jürgen-Krauß-Test ohne jeglichen Wert für den Leser. Quo vadis, PC
Games?"_

-> Dann erklär mir doch mal, wie man "gut recherchiert": Gerüchte aus irgendwelchen Fan-Foren aufgreifen? Oder doch beim Publisher nachfragen? Wie gesagt, das ist dumm gelaufen und mich ärgert es selbst. Noch einmal: Sorry dafür. Den Rest müsstest du mir wohl noch etwas genauer erklären, mit "_ein typischer
Jürgen-Krauß-Test ohne jeglichen Wert für den Leser_." kann ich nicht allzuviel anfangen ...


----------



## Heidi1610 (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich muss sagen, daß mir das Spiel nur bedingt Spass macht! Das Gameplay ist nix wirklich neues oder aufregendes. Das mit dem Thule-Artefakt und dem Wechsel in die Parallelwelt gab´s doch schon bei PREY!!! Rest ist Shooter-Einerlei und die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mal auf dem Niveau von DOOM 3! Wenn das Wolfenstein Anno 2009 sein soll, dann "Gute Nacht und kein Bett"!


----------



## grayalla (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



JuergenKrauss schrieb:


> -> Dann erklär mir doch mal, wie man "gut recherchiert": Gerüchte aus irgendwelchen Fan-Foren aufgreifen? Oder doch beim Publisher nachfragen?


Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir als journalisischer Grundsatz etwas von "*zwei *unabhängigen Quellen" im Ohr ist, hätte es die Möglichkeit gegeben, die Behauptung des Publishers durch Anspielen der internationalen Version zu widerlegen. Und im Netz gibt es nicht nur "Gerüchte aus Fan-Foren", sondern auch Bild- Videomaterial bei euren Kollegen wie z.B. IGN.com. Diese ziehen die Aussage des Publishers schon in Zweifel, uns so stelle ich mit vernünftige Recherche vor - schade, dass ich dir das erklären muß.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



JuergenKrauss schrieb:


> -> Zu dem Problem mit der deutschen Version: Es tut mir wirklich leid und mich ärgert es ziemlich, dass dieser Punkt im Heft offensichtlich falsch dargestellt ist. Wir haben uns mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeit auf die *Aussagen des Publishers* verlassen, die sich hinterher als nicht korrekt erwiesen. Das ist ärgerlich (für Leser wie Redakteur), kommt aber leider hin und wieder vor. Richtig müsste es lauten: "Wolfenstein verzichtet in der deutschen Version auf die Exekution von Zivilisten, das Abtrennen von Körperteilen und auf verfassungsfeindliche Symbole." Wie gesagt: Sorry dafür.


Selbst diese "Ausrede" finde ich im Hintergrund eurer News vom Juni seltsam.

"Wie Activision gegenüber pcgames.de bestätigte, wird es von Wolfenstein
eine deutsche Version geben. Diese kommt ohne nationalsozialistische
Symbolik aus und verzichtet auf das so genannte Body-Dismemberment,
mithilfe derer Sie in der unzensierten Fassung Körperteile der Gegner
abtrennen können. Blutspritzer an Wänden und Böden hingegen bleiben
deutschen Shooter-Fans erhalten."

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688409/Wolfenstein-Informationen-zur-deutschen-Version/PC/News/


----------



## JuergenKrauss (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



grayalla schrieb:


> JuergenKrauss schrieb:
> 
> 
> > -> Dann erklär mir doch mal, wie man "gut recherchiert": Gerüchte aus irgendwelchen Fan-Foren aufgreifen? Oder doch beim Publisher nachfragen?
> ...


 
In solch einem Fall gibt es keine unabhängigen Quellen, alle Infos stammen in irgendeiner Form vom Publisher, denn genau das ist sein Job. Und, wie bereits erwähnt, lag uns keine internationale Fassung vor, dann hätten wir den Salat jetzt nicht. Beim Video-Vergleich hingegen muss ich dir zustimmen, das wäre wohl der richtige Weg gewesen. In aller Form und ernst gemeint: Sorry (again).


----------



## baiR (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Habe mal eine Frage, finde das nirgends.
Wird die deutsche Version von Wolfenstein auch deutsche Sprachausgabe haben?


----------



## Tight7 (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage, finde das nirgends.
> Wird die deutsche Version von Wolfenstein auch deutsche Sprachausgabe haben?


   guggst du hier...
http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.php?section=game&gameid=29188


----------



## Titato (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

hm, die Überschrift "Nazi-Shooter" find ich auch etwas inakzeptabel.... ist dann Quentin Tarantino's Inglourious Basterds ein "Nazi-Film"?


----------



## STF (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



Tight7 schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe mal eine Frage, finde das nirgends.
> ...


   Im Test hier auf PCG wird ja auch die dt. Syncro erwähnt...


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



Titato schrieb:


> . ist dann Quentin Tarantino's Inglourious Basterds ein "Nazi-Film"?


 

na logisch.  :-o 

natürlich nicht in dem sinne, dass er von nazis gedreht wurde aber ich denke das ist jedem klar.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit, die falschen Informationen aus dem Artikel zu entfernen? Immerhin lesen die Leute das und verlassen sich darauf. Oder wurde der Test bereits wider besseren Wissens fehlerhaft online gestellt? 

SSA


----------



## JuergenKrauss (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



SoSchautsAus schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit, die falschen Informationen aus dem Artikel zu entfernen? Immerhin lesen die Leute das und verlassen sich darauf. Oder wurde der Test bereits wider besseren Wissens fehlerhaft online gestellt?
> 
> SSA


   Läuft  ...


----------



## Vidaro (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

übrigens gamestar hat den titel mit 69% getestet auch internationale ist nicht ganz so gut iwie hypewertung von PC-Games?


----------



## KingBuzzo (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich muß jetzt mal sagen das mir diese Nazi debatte langsam auf den Sack geht. Jeder Hollywood Film, der sich mit den Faschos beschäftigt, zeigt natürlich auch Nazi Symbole. Wäre ja auch lachhaft, wenn zB Indiana Jones gegen IRGENDWELCHE Schurken kämpft, die auch noch grün bluten. Versteht das nicht falsch, aber für mich ist es ein inneres Lotusblütenfest Jungs mit Hakenkreuzbinde zu erschießen
TodwartX


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2009)

*AW:*



akart schrieb:


> SİEHT İRGEND WİE SCHEİ..E AUS


   Hast du gerade in den Spiegel geschaut oder meinst du das Spiel?   

Find's immer wieder herrlich, mit welchen Argumenten manche Leute ihre Meinung darstellen.


----------



## drkananga (20. August 2009)

*AW:*

die hypewertung von 85 ist übertrieben, 69% passen wirklich  besser..
beim multi eher minus 50.
			multi hat ne andere, schlechtere grafik da open gl, schauts euch an ihr werdet enttäuscht sein.gamefeeling ist hakelig , wirkt wie ein sharewareshooterzudem nur 12 bei manchen servern 16 spieler, das geht einfach bei der heutigen konkurenz nicht....schade schade


----------



## nonamenolife (21. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finds gut!

Die Grafik ist technisch zwar nicht das beste, was es bisher gab, aber sie hat extrem viel Charm! Es passiert ständig was neues und alles passt zusammen und ergibt zusammen eine geniale Spiel-Atmosphäre. Das ist mir tausendmal lieber als dieses durch-den-dschungel-kriechen-bis-man-einpennt das wir von Crysis kennen. 

Schön ist auch, dass man zwar Aufgaben lösen muss, aber nicht genötig wird, selber alles abzusuchen. Man muss immer nur der Markierung folgen...so muss ein Shooter sein!


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2009)

*AW:*



drkananga schrieb:


> die hypewertung von 85 ist übertrieben


 

von hypewertung zu reden ist schon deswegen kurios, weil das spiel (zumindest hier in deutschland) genau 0 gehypt wurde.


----------



## stockduck (21. August 2009)

*AW:*



drkananga schrieb:


> die hypewertung von 85 ist übertrieben, 69% passen wirklich  besser..
> beim multi eher minus 50.
> multi hat ne andere, schlechtere grafik da open gl, schauts euch an ihr werdet enttäuscht sein.gamefeeling ist hakelig , wirkt wie ein sharewareshooterzudem nur 12 bei manchen servern 16 spieler, das geht einfach bei der heutigen konkurenz nicht....schade schade


   Da openGL?

Ähm? Du weißt schon, dass die U3-Engine sowieso openGL ist?


----------



## bumi (21. August 2009)

*AW:*



stockduck schrieb:


> Da openGL?
> 
> Ähm? Du weißt schon, dass die U3-Engine sowieso openGL ist?


   Und du weisst schon, dass Wolfenstein auf der Doom3-Enige basiert und nichts mit der U3 Engine zu tun hat?


----------



## Kotzlowski (21. August 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo,
vorgestern schon 3 Level gespielt, sah nicht schlecht aus. Beim nächsten Start des Rechners war die Grafikkarte (Geforce 8600) beschädigt  - Monitor flimmert und Windows startet nur noch mit Standard VGA-Treiber. Ist das vielleicht noch jemand anderem passiert? Es kann doch nicht wirklich sein, dass die Installation die Karte zerfetzt! War aber tatsächlich so, dass es unmittelbar danach passierte und scheint ein physikalisches Problem zu sein - Überhitzung oder irgendwas. Ja, so ist das, da freut man sich monatelang aufs neue Wolfenstein und dann muss man ne neue Graka einbauen, damit der Rechner überhaupt wieder funktioniert .


----------



## stockduck (21. August 2009)

*AW:*



bumi schrieb:


> stockduck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da openGL?
> ...


   Stimmt- verwechselt... keine ahnung was mich da geritten hat   

Aber Doom3 ist doch auch openGL...


----------



## Horus21 (21. August 2009)

*AW:*



Kotzlowski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vorgestern schon 3 Level gespielt, sah nicht schlecht aus. Beim nächsten Start des Rechners war die Grafikkarte (Geforce 8600) beschädigt  - Monitor flimmert und Windows startet nur noch mit Standard VGA-Treiber. Ist das vielleicht noch jemand anderem passiert? Es kann doch nicht wirklich sein, dass die Installation die Karte zerfetzt! War aber tatsächlich so, dass es unmittelbar danach passierte und scheint ein physikalisches Problem zu sein - Überhitzung oder irgendwas. Ja, so ist das, da freut man sich monatelang aufs neue Wolfenstein und dann muss man ne neue Graka einbauen, damit der Rechner überhaupt wieder funktioniert .


   Da muss deine Grafikkarte vorher schon kaputt gewesen sein und die Hitze der Grafikberechnung hat ihr dann den Rest gegeben. Würde ich als unglücklichen Zufall abtun und nicht mit dem Spiel in Verbindung bringen.

Zum Spiel selber: Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Es wird ja von manchen anderen Zeitschriften sehr schlecht bewertet, da es nichts wirklich neues bietet, aber genau das macht mir am meisten Spaß. Es ist irgendwie wieder mal so ein richtig schönes altes abgedrehtes Shooter Feeling, welches ich irgendwie lange nicht mehr in Spielen hatte.


----------



## Kotzlowski (21. August 2009)

*AW:*



Horus21 schrieb:


> Da muss deine Grafikkarte vorher schon kaputt gewesen sein und die Hitze der Grafikberechnung hat ihr dann den Rest gegeben. Würde ich als unglücklichen Zufall abtun und nicht mit dem Spiel in Verbindung bringen.


Das vermute ich ja auch, aber dieser Zufall ist wirklich sehr unglücklich   .

Ansonsten war ich mit dem, was ich bis jetzt spielen konnte, auch zufrieden.
Aber ich muss mich auch dem anschließen, was hier schon gesagt wurde:

a)Das Auto-Healing nervt   (blöd, dass manche Medikits für
antiquiert halten und sowas wie COD anscheinend als Maßstab gelten
muss  
b) Die fehlende Quicksave-Funktion vermisse ich auch.
(Schade, wenn ähnlich wie schon bei FEAR 2 die Fortsetzungen von alten Klassikern primär für Konsolen und nur noch nebenbei für den PC entwickelt werden.)


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2009)

*AW:*

Sei froh, dass Du die Geforce 8600 los bist    Ich hatte auch mal eine und nur Ärger damit. Ständig irgendwelche Grafikfehler oder Probleme in Spielen, bis irgendwann auch gar nichts mehr ging. In meinen Augen ist die Grafikkarte einfach nur Müll und die Schlechteste, die ich bisher hatte. Ich war wahrlich froh, als ich die endlich los war.


----------



## woercel (21. August 2009)

*AW:*



Horus21 schrieb:


> Kotzlowski schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


   Also ich sags ja nur ungern, aber ich hatte das selbe prob, meine 8800gt is nach dem 2. level abgeraucht.
Neu gestartet, wieder gezockt und temp überprüft, 105°C hatte die Karte, dann wieder FREEZE...
Rechner hat sich nicht mehr starten lassen. Hab sie dann ausgebaut, neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf wieder rein
und nochmal gebootet, ging dann auch wieder. Hab aber dann die Temp nochmal überprüft und zack war sie wieder auf 107°C und freeze 
Hab mir jetzt nen neuen Kühler gekauft, und jetzt läuft sie auf 55°C
Wird warscheinlich n zufall sein  aber schon komisch, denn vorher hatte ich nie Probs mit der Karte.


----------



## Kotzlowski (21. August 2009)

*AW:*



woercel schrieb:


> Also ich sags ja nur ungern, aber ich hatte das selbe prob, meine 8800gt is nach dem 2. level abgeraucht.
> Neu gestartet, wieder gezockt und temp überprüft, 105°C hatte die Karte, dann wieder FREEZE...
> Rechner hat sich nicht mehr starten lassen. Hab sie dann ausgebaut, neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf wieder rein
> und nochmal gebootet, ging dann auch wieder. Hab aber dann die Temp nochmal überprüft und zack war sie wieder auf 107°C und freeze
> ...


   MMh, schon seltsam. Ich hatte nämlich vorher auch keine. Ich hatte allerdings während des Zockens noch gar nichts gemerkt, bis auf ein paar kleine Grafikfehler, bei denen ich mir dachte, das Spiel sei vielleich noch ein bisschen verbuggt, ansonsten kein Absturz nichts. Erst beim nächsten Einschalten flimmerte gleich alles und beim
Start von Windows gabs nur noch einen Bluescreen. 
Also, wenn sich jetzt noch mehrere mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen melden, warte ich vielleicht doch ersmal ein paar Patches ab, bis ich es wieder zocke (-wenn mein Rechner wieder spieletauglich ist).


----------



## Birdy84 (22. August 2009)

*AW:*



stockduck schrieb:


> bumi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > stockduck schrieb:
> ...


Wieso "auch"? Die UE3 ist ein DX9/ 10 Renderer.


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. August 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich muß sagen das ich angenehm überrascht bin wie Wolfenstein umgesetzt wurde.
Hatte nicht damit gerechnet das es sich so butterweich spielt.Damit meine ich jetzt nich das es nicht so ne hohe Hardwareanforderung braucht sonder das Feeleing ist einfach rund.
Grafik ist bei weitem besser als es auf manchen Screenshots rüberkommt.Ich habe jetzt selbst mit Fraps paar Shots gemacht und da liegen Welten zischen dem was hier so an Screens gezeigt wurde.Mir scheint als ob da gänzlich auf AA verzichtet wurde.

Das Spiel macht Spaß.Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht.Mir gefällt auch der Grafikstil.
Bin auch froh die Uncut zu haben mit deutschen Untertiteln.Original bleibt Original.
Lustig sind nur Bugs wie DM Geld auf nem Tisch oder die Rechtschreibfehler auch Plakaten wie "FIEND hört mit" oder so.


----------



## nonamenolife (23. August 2009)

*AW:*

Super sind auch die Ladezeiten, 5-6 Sekunden und es geht los!

Ich glaube, das wird seit langer, langer Zeit mal wieder ein Shooter, den ich ganz und sogar mehrmals durchspielen werde


----------



## Scay (23. August 2009)

*AW:*

Aloa...
finde auch je länger man ihn spielt desto besser wird Wolfenstein eig. Auch das es keine ruckler oder sonst was gibt kommt mir sehr gelegen. Finde jeder sollte sich selber einen eindruck machen und es mal antesten . Also von mir *thumbs* up und mich ins MultiPlayer getümmel werf


----------



## Nazar (23. August 2009)

*AW:*

Mal wieder ein typischer Konsolenshooter, der auch unter allen Unzulänglichkeiten der Konsole zu leiden hat!
60 FPS Begrenzung!
Schwammige Steuerung!
Kein AA (ohne Tricks (Nhancher)) möglich!
Die Grafik ist jenseits von Gut und Böse (mein Kumpel fragte mich ob ich ein Addon zu Bioshock spiele   )!
Ich hatte gleich zu Anfang das Gefühl, dass es ein UT3 Clon ist!

Das Spiel ist derart einfach, dass wahrscheinlich die schwammige Steuerung als Schwierigkeitsfaktor herhalten muss   

Was mich hier wundert ist, dass so ein Spiel eine 85% Wertung erhält und wir Spieler SOFORT sehen, dass alles über 60% eine Lüge ist!?
Was geht in den in den Köpfen der Redakteure vor?
85% für was?
Für das Anrecht, auch zukünftig für den Publisher Berichte schreiben zu dürfen, um die Community zu belügen?
Für ein Konsolenspiel bestimmt eine 85% Wertung aber für ein PC Spiel geht das gar nicht!

Heißt es nun PC Games oder Konsolero Games?
Wer seine Kunden so dreist versucht hinters Licht zu führen, muss sich nicht wundern, dass wir PC Spieler uns so eine Zeischrift nicht mehr kaufen werden.

PC Games... das ich nicht lache!


----------



## xotoxic242 (23. August 2009)

*AW:*



Nazar schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein typischer Konsolenshooter, der auch unter allen Unzulänglichkeiten der Konsole zu leiden hat!
> 60 FPS Begrenzung!
> Schwammige Steuerung!
> Kein AA (ohne Tricks (Nhancher)) möglich!
> ...



Wozu AA? Ich kann nirgends ein Treppcheneffekt erkennen was AA nötig machen würde.
Kann Dir zum Beweis paar Screenshots schicken.Allerdings habe ich alles auf High.Vielleicht liegt es daran.

Die schwammige Steuerung finde ich nicht so schlecht.Besser als dieses hektische wechseln und schwenken des Bildes.Ist sicher Geschmackssache aber ich kam gut damit klar.
Findest Du die Grafik schlecht? Kann ich nicht nachvollzeihen.Überhaupt nicht.
Muß nich immer alles aussehen wie Crysis.Ich hab sogar Screens gemacht weils teilweise so geil ausgesehen hat.

Wozu braucht man mehr als 60 FPS? Das mußt Du mir mal erklären.

85% sind ok.75 wären es auch.Daruner wohl eher nicht.

Ist sicher wieder so ein Spiel was man entweder liebt oder haßt.
Egal, ich spiels gerne.


----------



## Boesor (23. August 2009)

*AW:*



Nazar schrieb:


> Was mich hier wundert ist, dass so ein Spiel eine 85% Wertung erhält und wir Spieler SOFORT sehen, dass alles über 60% eine Lüge ist!?


   Sprich nur für dich selbst, das ist schon mehr als genug in diesem Fall.
85% sind eine Lüge? Warum? Weil PCg zufällig nicht deine Kriterien zur bewertung einhält? 
Eine Wertung ist zu einem gewissen grad eine meinung und wenn die nicht mit deiner übereinstimmt ist das durchaus möglich, aber bestimmt keine "LÜGE".

Also komm runter von deinem hohen Ross und tritt mal auf die bremse!


----------



## STF (24. August 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> Nazar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was mich hier wundert ist, dass so ein Spiel eine 85% Wertung erhält und wir Spieler SOFORT sehen, dass alles über 60% eine Lüge ist!?
> ...


Bei seinem Kommentar hab ich mir auch gedacht: was ist denn da los?   
Ich finde es traurig dass manche denken, ihre Meinung wäre das Maß aller Dinge und andere müssten sich dieser beugen und Beifall klatschen. 
Ich zähle mich in diesem Fall bestimmt nicht zu der "Wir"-Gruppe.
Weshalb man bei einem Spiel nur so übertreiben muss?
Einfach mal versuchen weniger den "King of Games" raushängen zu lassen.


----------



## unterseebotski (24. August 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich find Wolfenstein geil - macht richtig fun, die Action ist toll, die Story interessant, die Grafik aber etwas zu bunt.
Der Spaßfaktor stimmt schonmal, mal sehen, ob auch die Länge stimmt.
Wegen des Wolfenstein-Humors würde ich allerdings die englische Version empfehlen (englische Aussprache mit starkem deutschen Akzent, immer wieder deutsche Worte in den Dialogen).


----------



## STF (24. August 2009)

*AW:*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Also ich find Wolfenstein geil - macht richtig fun, die Action ist toll, die Story interessant, die Grafik aber etwas zu bunt.
> Der Spaßfaktor stimmt schonmal, mal sehen, ob auch die Länge stimmt.
> Wegen des Wolfenstein-Humors würde ich allerdings die englische Version empfehlen (englische Aussprache mit starkem deutschen Akzent, immer wieder deutsche Worte in den Dialogen).


   So, installiere es jetzt auch gerade. Hab nach längerem überlegen auch zur nicht germanisierten Fassung gegriffen. Allerdings auch eher wegen des lustigen Sprachhumors. Hab mir vorher mehrere Videos angeschaut und fand, dass es gut zum abstrusen/abgedrehten Universum von Wolfenstein passt.
In den ersten "3D" Versionen mit digitaliserter Sprache fand ich das auch schon immer sehr spassig:
- Mein Gott in Himmel
- Die, Allied Schweinehund
- Eine Kleine Amerikaner!

So, ich bin dann mal in Isenstadt...

Edit: Habe gerade das Medallion erhalten. Bisher gefällt mir das Spiel recht gut. Das mit dem wechseln in die andere Dimension finde ich auch eine coole Sache. Mit der Grafik habe ich überhaupt kein Problem, die finde ich sehr stimmig, passend und zweckmäßig. Gefällt mir sogar besser als die Vorabvideos und Screenshots.


----------



## German_Ripper (24. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin enttäuscht von dem neuen Teil. Grausamer ging es nicht. Was sollen diese Artefakte und der Schwachsinn die Zeit langsamer laufen zu lassen. Ich will in Wolfenstein rumballern und nicht irgendwelche bescheuerten Zombienazioffiziere mit nem Elektroblitz pulverisieren. Was für ein Müll.


----------



## adrian32 (24. August 2009)

*AW:*

war mal ne abwechslung aber so richtiges ww2 "feeling" konnte bei mir nicht aufkommen . zu abgedreht sorry da macht mir ghost recon 2 oder call of duty 4,5 mehr spaß


----------



## nonamenolife (24. August 2009)

*AW:*

SinglePlayer ists der beste Shooter seit langem!

- Minimale Ladezeiten (5-6 Sekunden)
- Teilweise sehr gute Grafik (tolle Effekte, geniales Design, viele unterschiedliche Gegenden)
- Geniale Atmosphäre und passende, dramatische Soundkulisse 
- Ausgefallene und abgedrehte Gegner
- Viele gut gelungene Waffen, die sogar ausbaufähig sind und immer cooler aussehen mit der Zeit
- Kein nerviges Rumsuchen nach Schaltern, Ausgängen oder Quest-Gegenständen (man muss einfach nur der Markierung folgen)
- Keine Abstürze, keine Ruckler, keine Designpatzer

Was will man mehr? Schon lange nicht mehr so einen spassigen und gut gemachten FPS gespielt. Die Wertung ist eher noch zu niedrig.


----------



## STF (24. August 2009)

*AW:*



adrian32 schrieb:


> war mal ne abwechslung aber so richtiges ww2 "feeling" konnte bei mir nicht aufkommen . zu abgedreht sorry da macht mir ghost recon 2 oder call of duty 4,5 mehr spaß


Hmm, da komme ich grad nicht ganz mit...
WW2 "Feeling" kommt nicht auf?  Ok kann ich nachvollziehen, denn Wolfenstein will u. soll ja auch gar kein WW2-Shooter sein, sondern spielt nur in dieser Zeit bzw. in diesem Szenario und nutzt ein paar Elemente davon.
Allerdings GRAW2 und CoD4 haben doch auch nicht viel bis gar nichts mit einem "klassischen" WW2-Shooter zu tun.

Klar ist Wolfenstein sehr abgedreht, aber das waren die letzten beiden Titel (inkl. Addon) eigentlich auch schon.
Aber hier wurde halt noch mal eine Schippe draufgepackt. Was ich persönlich recht gut finde.

Alles Geschmacksache, wie man ja schön an diesem Thread sehen kann, vor allem an den letzten paar Postings.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. August 2009)

*AW:*



STF schrieb:


> Klar ist Wolfenstein sehr abgedreht, aber das waren die letzten beiden Titel (inkl. Addon) eigentlich auch schon.


   Wie heißt denn das Addon für RtCW?


----------



## STF (24. August 2009)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> STF schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klar ist Wolfenstein sehr abgedreht, aber das waren die letzten beiden Titel (inkl. Addon) eigentlich auch schon.
> ...


   Damit beziehe ich mich auf Wolfenstein 3D, deren Nachfolger "Spear of Destiny" eher als Addon zu sehen ist als ein 2ter Teil: 


> 1992 kam eine Fortsetzung zu _Wolfenstein 3D_ namens _Spear of Destiny_ auf den Markt, die aber kaum Veränderungen mit sich brachte und somit eher wie ein Add-On wirkte. Apogee wollte später ohne id Software einen echten zweiten Teil herausbringen, aus dem dann aber das Spiel _ Rise of the Triad _ wurde, das keinen Bezug mehr zu Wolfenstein hatte.


de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfenstein_3D


Sorry, wollte keine Verwirrung stiften...


----------



## RapidezZ (24. August 2009)

*AW:*

Scheint ja echt die Menge zu spalten, der Shooter.
Ich habs ausführlich gespielt und ich muss sagen:
Einfallsloser Einheitsbrei - n schlechter Scherz im Vergleich zu RtCW
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal kurz darauf hinweisen: dies ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung


----------



## MisterSmith (24. August 2009)

*AW:*



> *Rise of the Triad* oder kurz *ROTT* ist ein Ego-Shooter für den PC, der am 21. Dezember 1994 von der Firma Apogee Software veröffentlicht wurde. Da in dem Spiel exzessive Gewalt vorkommt, wurde es in Deutschland indiziert.


Ich glaube dieses gehörte zu "den am kürzesten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe" Spielen.


----------



## drkananga (24. August 2009)

*AW:*

hm also habs nun durch aber bin nach wie vor etwas enttäuscht....einziger dicker pluspunkt für den single ist die spiellänge, endlich mal nicht enttäuschend schnell schluss....immerhin


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (24. August 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich hab das Spiel (die US-Version) bis zu diesem Insektenviech in dem Schloss gespielt und mir machts bis jetzt ne menge Spaß.
Dass die Grafik nicht die Neuste is, macht mir überhaupt nichts.
Die Waffen sind schön abwechslungsreich (besonders das Gewehr für das ich mir nen Zielfernrohr gekauft hab ist super).
Leider sind die meisten Gegner ein ziemliches Kanonenfutter und ein paar Missionen sind mir zu kurz außerdem hätte man mehr aus den Kräften machen können (vllt ein telekinese Skill oder so was in der Richtung)
Doch grad für Leute wie mich die einfach mal ein paar Computergegnern in den Arsch treten wollen ist das Spiel genau das Richtige und ich kann es bis jetzt durchaus empfehlen.


----------



## anjuna80 (25. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Einfallsloser Einheitsbrei - n schlechter Scherz im Vergleich zu RtCW


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war RTCW ein 08/15 Shooter ohne Besonderheiten. Zwar solide, aber mehr auch nicht. Was macht denn das neue Wolfenstein schlechter?


----------



## RapidezZ (25. August 2009)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> > Einfallsloser Einheitsbrei - n schlechter Scherz im Vergleich zu RtCW
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war RTCW ein 08/15 Shooter ohne Besonderheiten. Zwar solide, aber mehr auch nicht. Was macht denn das neue Wolfenstein schlechter?


   spontan direkt nachm aufstehen ohne groß nachzudenken: fehlende Atmosphäre, fehlende Sounddynamik, keine Spannung weil viel zu einfach, ein simples Gameplay wurde durch den Kompass zum stupiden Gameplay gemacht, Gegner bei denen man sich denken würde "ach du Scheisse! was kommt da?" fehlen... vielleicht fällt mir später noch mehr ein.


----------



## Fredl26 (25. August 2009)

*AW:*

also ich find das game super,das richtige für zwichendurch.die grafik find ich auch ok.gut; ist jetzt nicht mit crysis zu vergleichen,aber so muss man sich nicht mit performance problemen rumärgern oder gar befürchten das es nicht richtig sauber läuft.85% sind ok und gut vergeben.


----------



## nonamenolife (25. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war RTCW ein 08/15 Shooter ohne Besonderheiten. Zwar solide, aber mehr auch nicht. Was macht denn das neue Wolfenstein schlechter?



Würde ich auch so unterschreiben, RTCW war gut und ich habs geliebt, aber es war nichts neues. Wolfenstein2 ist im Vergleich dazu schon richtig innovativ. 




> spontan direkt nachm aufstehen ohne groß
> nachzudenken: fehlende Atmosphäre, fehlende Sounddynamik, keine
> Spannung weil viel zu einfach, ein simples Gameplay wurde durch den
> Kompass zum stupiden Gameplay gemacht, Gegner bei denen man sich denken
> ...



Das sehe ich anders...komisch, als hätten wir nicht das selbe Spiele gespielt 

Gerade die Atmosphäre und die tolle Soundkulisse sind wieder mal die Stärken von Wolfenstein. Kein anderes Spiel bringt es so gut rüber, wenn die Soldaten schreien und Granaten um dich rum einschlagen, dazu die halb zerstörte Stadt und die kleinen Story-Fetzen. 

Und das mit dem Kompass finde ich besonders gelungen, ich hasse das total, wenn ich nen Shooter spiele und gezwungen werde dämliche Rätsel zu lösen, das fällt hier glücklicherweise komplett weg.

Es stimmt, dass das Spiel ein bisschen einfach ist, aber das stört mich heutzutage nicht mehr, weil es einfach zu viele gute Speile gibt, um nur an einem eine Ewigkeit rumzuknabbern.


----------



## STF (25. August 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich fand RTCW auch ein richtig gutes Spiel. Aber Wolfenstein ebenso.
Klar, als RTCW erschienen ist, war das mit Gegnern schon krass. 
Mittlerweile hat man aber schon so viele andere Shooter gespielt, die auch ziemlich abgefahrene Opponenten am Start hatten. Da macht sich halt ein wenig der Gewöhnungseffekt breit.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## BrutalChow (25. August 2009)

*AW:*

Wo ist Wolfenstein 2 Old School? O.o Nicht wirklich klar man muss Ballern etc. Nur die Bosse haben auch ein paar Rätsel parrat. Ausserdem ist das Game ja auch mit für Konsole umgesetzt worden... RTCW fand ich geil. Die Physic war sehr schoen und generell das Feeling kahm rueber. Nazi Zombies und Nazis waren vertreten... Wolfenstein 2 find ich aber auch sehr geil. Macht spass etc. Nur die Zensur ist für den Arsch. Ich kann verstehen wenn man einen Nazi spielt oder ähnliches. Aber man Kämpft gegen die Nazis und vorallem in einer Fiktiven Welt... Aber hey wenn ihr meint das die Deutsche Zensur gut ist. Dann solltet ihr mal die Spielefirmen fragen was die dazu sagen.... Eine neue Generation muss immer noch für die Fehler anderer büßen. BULLSHIT ist das. Genauso werden wir Online etc auch nur geflamed von wegen scheiss Nazis usw usw. So wirklich seinen Zweck scheint es nicht zu erfülle. Man kann immer nur Verbieten und Zensieren (Scheint ja in Deutschland schon immer eine Spezialität gewesen zu sein...) aber aufklären NIEMALS! Gerade wenn ein Spiel verboten wird ist es gerade für Kinder Interessanter. Ich war selber mal jung,. Und damals haben wir auch Doom 1 und 2 gezockt mit 8 oder 9 Jahren. Der Titel ist selbst heute nicht gerade harmlos... Aber hey ist ja egal immer schoen den Kopf tief in das Deutsche System stecken. Vorallem woher kriegen die heutigen nazis nur das Geld her fuer ihre Kampagnen etc.... Warum wird die NPD nicht verboten?? Alleine den ihr Flyer verstößt gegen einige Artikel. Aber hey bleibt weiter alle Blind und folgt wie Zombies dem Staat!


----------



## TCPip2k (25. August 2009)

*AW:*

Mal schauen, vll.t importiere ich es mir.
Ich möchte jedenfalls Nazis erschießen, und keine Sektenmitglieder oder "Achsemächte" ^^

Und Giblets sind sicher keine Effekthscherei, sondern einfach realistischer.

Wenn in ich in einem wwII-shooter dem gegner eine Granate unter die Füße werfe, und der ohne Kratzer einfach umfällt ist das einfach nur ein Rückschritt für den Realismus und die Atmospähre.

Da kann sich der Redakteur seine verstümmelte Version noch so sehr schönreden.


----------



## RoughNeck (25. August 2009)

*AW:*

Die Wertung 85 ist völlig übertrieben.
Wolfenstein ist ein Shooter der mit einfallslosen Leveldesign, dummen Gegnern und langweiliger Story daher kommt.
Aus dem Setting hätte man viel machen können, aber so wie das Game daherkommt ist es 0815.

Eine Wertung von 70 - 73 hätte ich gegeben. Das Potenzial ist vorhanden, wurde aber nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## RapidezZ (25. August 2009)

*AW:*



nonamenolife schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders...komisch, als hätten wir nicht das selbe Spiele gespielt


   hmm... sieht ganz danach aus   



> Die Wertung 85 ist völlig übertrieben.
> Wolfenstein ist ein Shooter der mit einfallslosen Leveldesign, dummen Gegnern und langweiliger Story daher kommt.
> Aus dem Setting hätte man viel machen können, aber so wie das Game daherkommt ist es 0815.
> 
> Eine Wertung von 70 - 73 hätte ich gegeben. Das Potenzial ist vorhanden, wurde aber nicht umgesetzt.


das hingegen könnte ich so unterschreiben - naja vielleicht eher eine 65-70% Wertung.

Hab gestern und heute nochmal Prey durchgezockt. Basiert ja auf der gleichen Grafikenginge und hat eine ähnliche Wertung bekommen (87 - ist halt nur schon ein paar Jahre älter. Allerdings ist das Game nicht 2% besser, sondern um Welten - oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (25. August 2009)

*AW:*

RtcW war mein einer meiner ersten shooter - und ich habe ihn geliebt. Ich werde mir also wolfenstein auch schnellst möglich besorgen


----------



## nonamenolife (26. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Hab gestern und heute nochmal Prey
> durchgezockt. Basiert ja auf der gleichen Grafikenginge und hat eine
> ähnliche Wertung bekommen (87 - ist halt nur schon ein paar Jahre
> älter. Allerdings ist das Game nicht 2% besser, sondern um Welten -
> oder seht ihr das anders?



Prey fand ich auch gut, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war das nicht auch ziemlich einfach und sehr kurz?

Ausserdem war das ja wieder so ein Rätsel-Shooter, wo man rumtricksen musste, um weiter zu kommen. Ist ja ok, wenn man so was mag, aber das ist halt nicht mehr so ein pures Action-Ding wie Wolfenstein und Doom. Auch war die Atmosphäre ganz anders, Prey war abgedrehter und eher esotherisch, Spiele wie Wolfenstein und Doom sind gerade durch ihren realen Bezug so fesselnd und gehören von der Präsentation in das Horror-Genre.

Und dass Wolfenstein einfallslos ist, kann ich nicht verstehen. Da sind viele tolle Ideen drin und trotzdem haben sie das reale WW2- und DritteReich-Feeling beibehalten. Ist zum Teil schon genial, wie sie die abgefahrenen Dinge in das Szenario integriert haben. Welcher WW2 Shooter hat denn mehr Abwechslung?


----------



## STF (26. August 2009)

*AW:*



nonamenolife schrieb:


> > Hab gestern und heute nochmal Prey
> > durchgezockt. Basiert ja auf der gleichen Grafikenginge und hat eine
> > ähnliche Wertung bekommen (87 - ist halt nur schon ein paar Jahre
> > älter. Allerdings ist das Game nicht 2% besser, sondern um Welten -
> ...


Prey fand ich auch gut. Aber ich würde es, für mich selbst betrachtet, auf eine Stufe mit RTCW und Wolfenstein stellen.

Wertungen sind mir eh schnurz piep egal. Daran mache ich meinen Spaß an einem Spiel nicht fest.
Diese Zahlen sind für mich nur Schall und Rauch. 
Ich kann auch mit einem 70 % (gewertetem) Titel so viel Spaß haben wie mit einem 90er und umgekehrt.  
Da verlasse ich mich auch nicht auf Wertungen der Magazine/Portale. Tests lese ich mir durch, aber meist probiere ich selber aus ob dasSpiel was für mich ist.

Also Wolfenstein und die Vorgänger gehören mMn schon zum Teil in die esoterische Ecke: 
- Thule
- Schwarze Sonne 
- okkulte Rituale
- Paranormale Division
- Paralleluniversum


----------



## Mcfly1585 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

85% ???  Das ist ja wohl ein witz ...entweder man hat euch richtig viel geld für so ne Bewertung gegeben oder ihr habt null Ahnung und seit zum testen ungenügend geschult !!!!!! 
das spiel hat höchstens 70 % verdient .. 
Ich kann net mal verstehen ,warum das spiel wolfenstein heisst .... der vorgänger ist um längen besser


----------



## tastenklopper (31. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab's am Freitag durchgespielt und finde 85 % etwas zu hoch gegriffen. Ich würde dem Spiel so um die 80 % geben - macht sehr viel Spaß, schöpft aber sein ganzes Potenzial nicht aus (vorallem bei der Story).
"Wolfenstein" ist jedenfalls besser als Far Cry 2 & Co., kommt aber nicht an "Return to Castle Wolfenstein" ran.


----------



## captainpain (2. September 2009)

*AW:*

Hmmmmm die pc games Redaktion scheint wohl Geld von den Herstellern, etc dieses Spieles zu bekommen, ansonsten lässt sich eine 85% wohl nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ich besitze das Spiel und muss sagen: Grafik gut, Sounds gut, jedoch Spielspaß nach spätestens zwei Stunden .....ermüdend. In dem Spiel passiert nichts...immer wieder das gleiche : Ballern Ballern Ballern....Story -----müde. "Packende Inszenierung "-----?????? ---> von was denn?...von einer lahmen Story?!---Ja
Bitte in Zukunft objektiv bewerten und nicht immer an die Hand der Vertragspartner auf der eigenen Schulter denken.


----------



## YoD4 (2. September 2009)

*AW:*

So ein Quatsch, was manche hier schreiben - Redaktion geschmiert und ähnliches...

PC Games ist nach Krawall eine Seite, wo das Spiel nach dem was es wirklich ist bewertet wurde.

Ein Oldskool Shooter allererster Güte und nicht so ein langweiliger "OpenWorld" Mist wie Crysis oder Farcry....

Hier ist nur hirnloses Ballern angesagt und das ist gut so...85% für den Single sind gerechtfertigt - Basta

Der Tester verdient mein Lob, denn er hat genau nach diesen Maßstäben bewertet - sehr guter Test !!!!


----------



## RapidezZ (2. September 2009)

*AW:*



YoD4 schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, was manche hier schreiben - Redaktion geschmiert und ähnliches...
> 
> PC Games ist nach Krawall eine Seite, wo das Spiel nach dem was es wirklich ist bewertet wurde.
> 
> ...


   mit oldschool hat das game irgendwie nicht viel zu tun...


----------



## Zarlotic (5. September 2009)

*AW:*

Habe es mir gestern aus der Videothek ausgeliehen.

Gut ist, dass das Game auch auf meinem nicht ganz aktuellen System flüssig läuft (höchste Auflösung und alles auf hoch bzw. aktiviert).

Schlecht finde ich, dass die Steuerung so schwammig ist. Bewege ich meine Maus, dann dauert es einen winzigen Moment bis meine Knarre mitzieht. Halte ich die Maus an dann schwenkt meine Waffe immer noch etwas nach. Dadurch fällt es verdammt schwer in einem Getümmel rechtzeitig zu zielen, da die Waffe ja noch "unterwegs" ist.

Deswegen werde ich mir das Game nicht kaufen. So etwas hat mich schon immer angekotzt.


----------



## Boesor (5. September 2009)

*AW:*



Mcfly1585 schrieb:


> 85% ???  Das ist ja wohl ein witz ...entweder man hat euch richtig viel geld für so ne Bewertung gegeben oder ihr habt null Ahnung und seit zum testen ungenügend geschult !!!!!!
> das spiel hat höchstens 70 % verdient ..
> Ich kann net mal verstehen ,warum das spiel wolfenstein heisst .... der vorgänger ist um längen besser


Kannst du das vielleicht auch irgendwie begründen, oder bist du vielleicht zum diskutieren ungenügend geschult?
Einfach nur ne wirre Anschuldigung raushauen reicht da nämlich nicht.


----------



## dflv-Impact (5. September 2009)

*AW:*

Hi,
da ich glaube ich sämtliche ID Titel durchgespielt habe, war Wolfenstein sowas wie ein Pflichtkauf.

Der Single Player hat mir auch viel Spaß bereitet. Allerdings muss man fairer weise sagen das man dem Spiel deutlich die Engine ansieht.

Was mich leider nicht überzeugt hat war der Multiplayer und das obwohl ich Jahre!!! ET gespielt habe.

Fazit: Schöner klassischer ID/Raven Titel der leider etwas sehr eckig für heutige Verhältnisse aussieht mit ausbaufähigem Multiplayer.

Ob ich dem Spiel 85% geben würde? Hmm, weiß nicht. Mir macht es zwar Spaß aber andere Titel wie COD4 oder 5 haben grafisch und an gescripteten Ereignissen mehr zu bieten. Im direkten Vergleich denke ich halt müsste es schlechter als COD5 bewertet werden, als 4 sowieso. Aber  70% ? Dafür find ich es wiederum zu gut. 
(Da ich dazu neige Jahrelang den selben Shooter zu spielen kann ich zu anderen aktuellen Spielen wie CoJ z.B. leider keinen Vergleich ziehen)

Und wer in England bestellt bekommt es bereits für 25 Pfund also etwa 30€ und das ist ein Top Preis für dieses Spiel.

*Against Flamer*
Impi


----------



## das-contE (8. September 2009)

*AW:*

LOL@Flamer  

Habe mir das Spiel geholt und ich muss sagen es ist wirklich bombe  Habe es noch nicht durch aber was ich bisher sehen drufte ist einfach wow ^^ 
Auch finde ich es lustig das hier ab und zu leute schreiben die Maus wäre schwammig usw  a) solltet ihr mal mehr plan von mäusen haben und die mal einstellen evlt? b) finde ich (ohne noch was groß eingestellt zu haben) das die Maussteu. richtig gut ist  
Das Spiel isn pflichtkauft für alle Wolfenstein und ID Fans  

greez


----------



## Scomparto (11. September 2009)

*AW:*

Das Spiel ist sowas von langweillig und dieser übertriebene deutsche akzent nervt selbst mich nach 1-2 sätzen

das spiel ist kein wolfenstein man hätte es genauso gut "zombie nazis" oder so nennen können genau das gleiche wie Far Cry 2 das absolut null komma null mit dem vorgänger zutun hat und von dem man sich nur durch den namen höheren absatz verspricht


----------



## Frank-Foster (12. September 2009)

*AW:*

@Zarlotic
Das selbe Problem (Maussteuerung) besteht auch bei "DEAD SPACE". Einfach bei den Optionen - Grafik: "Vertikale Synchronisation" ausschalten.


----------



## Cicero (17. September 2009)

*AW:*



Zarlotic schrieb:


> Schlecht finde ich, dass die Steuerung so schwammig ist. Bewege ich meine Maus, dann dauert es einen winzigen Moment bis meine Knarre mitzieht. Halte ich die Maus an dann schwenkt meine Waffe immer noch etwas nach. Dadurch fällt es verdammt schwer in einem Getümmel rechtzeitig zu zielen, da die Waffe ja noch "unterwegs" ist.


 Tachen,
 vermute mal ganz stark, dass das der Konsolenportierung geschuldet ist. Ansonsten empfinde ich Wolfenstein als einen soliden Shooter...Nichts genrerevolutionäres sondern einfach nur solide Shooterkost. Mehr muss er auch nicht sein.  Trotzdem von mir noch drei kleine Anmerkungen:

 1. Die Spielzeit! Die Dinger werden immer kürzer...

 2. Auto-Healing. Wie von einigen Vorschreibern richtig bemerkt, ändert sich das Shooter-Spieleverhalten grundlegend. Wer erinnert sich nicht noch an den Nervenkitzel, in Beben 2 oder HL bis zum nächsten Med-Pack oder Aufladestation durchhalten zu müssen?!   Leider ist auch das der Konsolenanpassung zuzuschreiben.

 3. Geht an die PC-Games Red.: Findet ihr die Bezeichnung "Nazi-Shooter" wirklich für so gelungen? 
 Zumal auch noch auf der Startseite? Offener und aufgeklärter Umgang mit unser neueren Geschichte schön und gut, aber muss eine so plakative Formulierung nur für ein paar Extra-Klicks wirklich sein? 
 Und: Muss man denn den Shooter-Gegnern unserer Politik immer wieder von selbst passendes Material liefern?!   

 Grüße
 Cicero


----------



## crackajack (17. September 2009)

*AW:*



Cicero schrieb:


> 2. Auto-Healing. Wie von einigen Vorschreibern richtig bemerkt, ändert sich das Shooter-Spieleverhalten grundlegend. Wer erinnert sich nicht noch an den Nervenkitzel, in Beben 2 oder HL bis zum nächsten Med-Pack oder Aufladestation durchhalten zu müssen?!    Leider ist auch das der Konsolenanpassung zuzuschreiben.


   Der Konsolenanpassung ist das sicher nicht zuzuschreiben.
  Konsolenshooter waren anfangs genauso Medipack- oder Stationsgeschichten. Super Mario hat in Galaxy auch noch immer kein Autoheal, und Dutzende andere Spiele auch noch.
  Das ist den Spieleherstellern zuzuschreiben und ihrem Glauben das mehr Spieler Autoheal toll finden wie "alte" Oldskool-Spieler doof. Und damit mögen sie sogar recht haben. Die Idee Autoheal/Vitachamber/DeathWalk setzte sich ziemlich schnell durch und das würde es kaum wenn es mehr Hass als Sympathie ernten würde.


----------



## SondlerSohn (12. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Wolfenstein Test: Kann der Nazi-Shooter überzeugen?*

Ne!!! Sorry das ich das sagen muss, aber das geht ja mal garnicht. Also ich mein, wenn man schon ein spiel zum thema Nazis und so erfindet, dann muss die grausamkeit und vor allem das Harkenkreuz und die ss zeichen und so sichtbar sein. Da kann man ja genau so gut COD black ops spielen. Und selbst da sieht man mehr von dem Nazi zeugs. Also bitte. Ich bin auf garkeine fälle Nazi. Aber wenn sowas schon erfunden wird, dann fuscht da nicht so rum. Sondern bringt es offen und erlich zum punkt!!! besten gruß: SondlerSohn ;-D


----------

